# Leichtbau meets Laufrad scool pedex



## denip (11. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte einmal mein Projekt vorstellen. Ich denke hier gibt es genug verrückte, die sich hier tummeln. 
Es ist nun fertig und ich denke ganz gut gelungen.
Ausgangsbasis war ein S'cool pedes Pirate mit 3.142g.
Nach der Verschlankungskur standen nur noch 2.660g auf der Waage. 

Es wurde alles angepackt:
-Rahmen entlackt, eloxiert und mit einem Orca belasert
-Naben wurden neu konstruiert und gedreht und gefräst mit Namensgebung (Einzelanfertigung)
-Achsen wurden ausgetauscht zu eigens gefertigten Steckachsen mit Gewinde und entsprechender Titanmutter mit Alu-Unterlegscheiben (Sonderanfertigung)
-Speichen durch DT ersetzt
-Sattelstütze und Sattel wurden komplett ausgetauscht gegen ein Carbonrohr und einen Sattel aus dem 3D-Druck mit Alcantara-Bezug (Einzelanfertigung)
-Lenker wurde auf Carbon umgebaut
-Vorbau auf Tune
-Griffe auf KCNC
-Steuersatz wurde auf zonetools semiintegriert geändert

Keine Stahlschrauben mehr vorhanden.

Bitte Feedback und ggf. Kritik.


----------



## der_lockere (11. Oktober 2017)

Was soll man sagen! Einfach geil gemacht! Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! Was mir nicht so gut gefällt, dass Du verdammt leicht geworden bist und ich dachte mit meinem (noch ausstehenden) Tuning würde ich in den Bereich des leichtesten Laufrades vordringen, aber sub 2.7 geht sich bei mir leider nicht aus  

Welche DT Speichen hast Du genommen? bzw. wo bekommt man die in so kurzer Länge? und welches DT Modell ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (12. Oktober 2017)

Sehr gut gemacht, schöne Details und Farbkombination.

Ich denke die weißen Griffe sind aber nicht optimal und - da sich die Speichen nicht abstützen - erschließt sich mir nicht, warum du/ihr die Laufräder nicht radial, mit allen Speichen innenliegend gebaut habt. Vorm Eloxieren hätte ich auch noch die Schweißnähte verschliffen, aber da werd ich zum i-Tüpferl-Reiter.

Wie gesagt: top Arbeit, würde ich an Stelle Nr. 2 in meiner persönlichen Laufrad-Hitliste reihen.


----------



## denip (12. Oktober 2017)

der_lockere schrieb:


> Was soll man sagen! Einfach geil gemacht! Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! Was mir nicht so gut gefällt, dass Du verdammt leicht geworden bist und ich dachte mit meinem (noch ausstehenden) Tuning würde ich in den Bereich des leichtesten Laufrades vordringen, aber sub 2.7 geht sich bei mir leider nicht aus
> 
> Welche DT Speichen hast Du genommen? bzw. wo bekommt man die in so kurzer Länge? und welches DT Modell ist es?



Danke dir ...
Ja man hätte mit Sapim oder DT Race usw noch leichter werden können. Aber die Mindeslänge wurde nicht erreicht. Da blieben nur die 2.0!
Leider :-/
Hatte mit Sapim auch wegen den CX Ray telefoniert aber führte kein Weg rein. Nur mit extrem viel Geld für neue Werkzeuge bei Sapim oder DT


----------



## denip (12. Oktober 2017)

Ja mit den Griffen muss man sehen wie es wird. 
Gekreuzte Speichen finde ich einfach schöner. Das ist das eine, das andere ist wirklich auch die Länge gewesen bei DT Speichen gewesen. 

Das verschleifen hatten wir versucht an einem anderen abrahmen. Der Rahmen ist sehr dünnwandig und hätte ggf. Zu einer Schwächung geführt. Das wollte ich nicht riskieren. 
Schöner hätte ich es auch empfunden. 

Mich würde mal ein Bild von deiner Nr 1 interessieren. Aber Danke das ich überhaupt in den Top 3 bin. 
Danke


----------



## Surtre (12. Oktober 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> erschließt sich mir nicht, warum du/ihr die Laufräder nicht radial, mit allen Speichen innenliegend gebaut habt.


...und dann auch noch so viele. 
Irgendetwas findet sich ja immer, auch bei einem so coolen Rad.


----------



## KIV (12. Oktober 2017)

Apropos meckern auf höchstem Niveau:
Ich finde die außen liegenden Muttern nicht besonders schick (kannste die nicht am Rand noch etwas abrunden?)
Oder noch besser: Schauben mit großem, flachen Kopf in die hohle Achse schrauben (der Du dafür noch ein Innengewinde verpassen musst).
Und etwas Schutz für die außen liegenden Naben/Speichenbögen hätte ich gut gefunden.
Wäre es nicht auch eine Option gewesen, eine Steckachse vom offenen Ende aus in das Ausfallende zu schrauben..? Evtl mit ner eingeklebten Gewindehülse, falls der Rahmen für ein geschnittenes Gewinde nicht genug 'Fleisch' hat..?


----------



## denip (12. Oktober 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Apropos meckern auf höchstem Niveau:
> Ich finde die außen liegenden Muttern nicht besonders schick (kannste die nicht am Rand noch etwas abrunden?)
> Oder noch besser: Schauben mit großem, flachen Kopf in die hohle Achse schrauben (der Du dafür noch ein Innengewinde verpassen musst).
> Und etwas Schutz für die außen liegenden Naben/Speichenbögen hätte ich gut gefunden.
> Wäre es nicht auch eine Option gewesen, eine Steckachse vom offenen Ende aus in das Ausfallende zu schrauben..? Evtl mit ner eingeklebten Gewindehülse, falls der Rahmen für ein geschnittenes Gewinde nicht genug 'Fleisch' hat..?


Ja waere auch eine Idee gewesen mit dem Gewindeeinsatz.
Beim nächsten vielleicht. ;-)


----------



## Roelof (13. Oktober 2017)

http://www.portus-cycles.de/greenhorn/


----------



## KIV (13. Oktober 2017)

Nur


Roelof schrieb:


> http://www.portus-cycles.de/greenhorn/


Holy CroMoly..!


----------



## denip (13. Oktober 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Nur
> 
> Holy CroMoly..!


Sehr schickes Teil!!! Sehr schick!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denip (13. Oktober 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> http://www.portus-cycles.de/greenhorn/


Also bei Sattel/Sattelstützenkombie beim mir würde es definitiv noch gut Ausbau nach unten geben. 

Das spornt doch noch einmal an. 

Nur der große Tune Sattel würde mich stören. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. 

Definitiv aber sehr stimmig es Teil.


----------



## Kwietsch (13. Oktober 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> http://www.portus-cycles.de/greenhorn/



Schon grundsätzlich genial, aber der Preis ist dann selbst für nen Prototypen nur was für Lottogewinner.
Wo möchten die denn mit der günstigeren Ausstattung landen und wie sieht die dann aus? Hohe Marge, kaum Verkaufszahlen, niedrige Marge, geringe Verkaufszahlen. Es gibt dann doch zu wenige Spinner wie uns, denke ich.


----------



## KIV (13. Oktober 2017)

denip schrieb:


> Also bei Sattel/Sattelstützenkombie beim mir würde es definitiv noch gut Ausbau nach unten geben.
> 
> Das spornt doch noch einmal an.
> 
> Nur der große Tune Sattel würde mich stören. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


Den Sattel habe ich unter 'Sitzbank' verbucht. De Steuersatz trägt auch etwas dick auf. Aber so ist das eben, wenn man konsequent auf bestimmte Hersteller setzt. 
Es geht mE da auch nicht um Verkäuflichkeit, eher um eine 'Machbarkeits-Studie'...


----------



## denip (13. Oktober 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Schon grundsätzlich genial, aber der Preis ist dann selbst für nen Prototypen nur was für Lottogewinner.
> Wo möchten die denn mit der günstigeren Ausstattung landen und wie sieht die dann aus? Hohe Marge, kaum Verkaufszahlen, niedrige Marge, geringe Verkaufszahlen. Es gibt dann doch zu wenige Spinner wie uns, denke ich.



Preislich stimmt das schon. Da liege ich aber auch in etwa. 
Es gibt echt nur wenige die so nen Treffer haben wie wir


----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2017)

Das mit dem Sattel stimmt schon, sollen es doch 2,25kg mit einem richtigen Sattel sein, der auch für Kinderhintern gut passt. wie hat @kc85 so schön gesagt: Gewicht ist eben doch nicht alles...

@denip:
Apropos Gewicht: ich sag das ja nicht so gerne, halte dich aber für jemanden, der das wissen sollte, für den Fall, dass der Spieltrieb Motivation braucht: Die gewichtige Latte in 20 Zoll liegt bei fahrfertigen 4.63kg inkl. unpassender Speedneedle, Pedale, 7 Gängen und 2 Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2017)

denip schrieb:


> Also bei Sattel/Sattelstützenkombie beim mir würde es definitiv noch gut Ausbau nach unten geben...



Was für ein CFK-Rohr hast du denn als Sattelstütze verbaut? was wiegt das denn bei welchem DM und Länge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (17. Oktober 2017)

1A!

Mein "Großer" hat auch ein PedeX und jetzt mit knapp 1m paßt endlich die Vorbaulänge. Dafür ist die Sattelstütze inzwischen zu kurz und musste gegen eine längere getauscht werden. Nach nicht mal einem Jahr fährt er inzwischen Fahrrad und das Laufrad wird nur noch "zum Spielen" genutzt...

Das PedeX ist von der Rahmenform schon cool und die "Zweifarbigkeit" ab Werk finde ich eigentlich sogar schöner als deine Gestaltung, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das Pedex nochmal kaufen würde... Deinen Aufwand hätte ich jedenfalls nicht reingesteckt, aber ein Hobby ist nun mal ein Hobby. 

Was mir gerade noch auffällt... Hast du das Sitzrohr unten abgeschnitten. sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als bei unserem:


----------



## denip (21. Oktober 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sattel stimmt schon, sollen es doch 2,25kg mit einem richtigen Sattel sein, der auch für Kinderhintern gut passt. wie hat @kc85 so schön gesagt: Gewicht ist eben doch nicht alles...
> 
> @denip:
> Apropos Gewicht: ich sag das ja nicht so gerne, halte dich aber für jemanden, der das wissen sollte, für den Fall, dass der Spieltrieb Motivation braucht: Die gewichtige Latte in 20 Zoll liegt bei fahrfertigen 4.63kg inkl. unpassender Speedneedle, Pedale, 7 Gängen und 2 Scheibenbremsen.



Hey 
Das stimmt. Gewicht ist da nicht alles. Der Sattel bei mir ist genau nach abmaßen des Originals. Nur eben etwas leichter. 
Ansonsten hätte er noch nen Becker Carbon mit 60g Gewicht verbauen können. Dann waere auch noch mal was gegangen.

Aber 20“ mit 4,63 ... ist schon ein Maß!!!
Nein so leicht wird es nicht ... aber mal schauen was ich das so in den Kopf bekomme.
Mit welcher Basis ist das denn dann gemacht?


----------



## denip (21. Oktober 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> Was für ein CFK-Rohr hast du denn als Sattelstütze verbaut? was wiegt das denn bei welchem DM und Länge?



Hab aus dem Modellbau von CarbonScout etwas bestellt. Durchmesser 25,5 und nachbearbeitet auf 25,4. Länge 160mm
Gewicht 39g


----------



## denip (21. Oktober 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> 1A!
> 
> Mein "Großer" hat auch ein PedeX und jetzt mit knapp 1m paßt endlich die Vorbaulänge. Dafür ist die Sattelstütze inzwischen zu kurz und musste gegen eine längere getauscht werden. Nach nicht mal einem Jahr fährt er inzwischen Fahrrad und das Laufrad wird nur noch "zum Spielen" genutzt...
> 
> ...



Ja Optik ist immer Geschmackssache. Wollte erst die Originale Version schwarz/grau mit neon-gelb nehmen und so fahren. 
Dann kamen die Ideen und schwups ... sah es anders aus.

Das Sattelrohr ist abgeschnitten unten. Das ist richtig. Hat mich von der Optik sehr gestört.

Aber Danke trotzdem.


----------



## denip (21. Oktober 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sattel stimmt schon, sollen es doch 2,25kg mit einem richtigen Sattel sein, der auch für Kinderhintern gut passt. wie hat @kc85 so schön gesagt: Gewicht ist eben doch nicht alles...
> 
> @denip:
> Apropos Gewicht: ich sag das ja nicht so gerne, halte dich aber für jemanden, der das wissen sollte, für den Fall, dass der Spieltrieb Motivation braucht: Die gewichtige Latte in 20 Zoll liegt bei fahrfertigen 4.63kg inkl. unpassender Speedneedle, Pedale, 7 Gängen und 2 Scheibenbremsen.
> ...


----------



## Roelof (24. Oktober 2017)

denip schrieb:


> ...Mit welcher Basis ist das denn dann gemacht?


da habe ich ein Einzelstück in Alu anfertigen lassen.


----------



## denip (24. Oktober 2017)

Roelof schrieb:


> da habe ich ein Einzelstück in Alu anfertigen lassen.


Na da ... ich tendiere zu federleicht aus Österreich als Basis. Mal schauen.


----------



## denip (24. Oktober 2017)

denip schrieb:


> Na da ... ich tendiere zu federleicht aus Österreich als Basis. Mal schauen.


Mal ein Bild bitte.


----------



## Kwietsch (24. Oktober 2017)

Wollte mich hier nochmal für den Thread bedanken, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich bei Kleinanzeige auch mal nach scool pedex gesucht habe. Es ist jetzt zwar "nur" ein pedex 02 geworden,  dafür aber sehr günstig. Das wird dann ein Budget Aufbau ohne extreme Auswüchse für mein Patenkind,  die gerade Laufen lernt.


----------



## joglo (24. Oktober 2017)

werde selber wohl nie ein Bike mit ner Lefty fahren können, weil mir optisch immer was fehlen wird, komischer Weise finde ich aber das PedeX - ohne 2, mit Einarmgabel und Schwinge - als Basis aber trotzdem (oder vielleicht deshalb?) gut.
Noch besser gefällt mir übrigens das Moustache Mercedi 12 http://www.moustachebikes.com/de/mercredi-12.html, gibts optisch sehr schön reduziert ohne blöde Schriftzüge usw. z.B. auch in schönen Silber.
Ich hab mal eins in live in einer Filiale der Kette Magazin gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (24. Oktober 2017)

die tuning leistung in allen ehren und einfach chapeau...echt klasse, trotzdem werde ich jetzt als erster hier auch sagen, dass nach meiner bescheidenen erfahrung eine einarmschwinge zwar cool aussieht, aber an einem laufrad eigentlich auch etwas unsinnig ist, denn bei uns wurde das fuesse hochnehmen und auf der schwinge abstellen um einfach nur zu rollen und das gleichgewicht zu halten immer wichtiger und hat sicher dazu beigetragen, dass der wonneproppen ziemlich früh aufs rad mit pedalen umsteigen konnte.
das geht halt einfach bei  einarmschwinge nicht.
aber so wie ich das sehe bist du gedanklich ja eh schon beim ersten pedalrad und da bin ich gespannt, was du dann tolles zauberst und hoffentlich hier wieder zeigst.


----------



## duc-mo (25. Oktober 2017)

Sohnemann hat beim PedeX die Füße einfach hochgehalten wenn er Hügel runtergesaust ist. Warum "müssen" die Füße abgestellt werden und warum sollte gerade das die Entwicklung fördern? Auch so ist er mit 2 1/2 Jahren aufs Fahrrad umgestiegen...


----------



## Kwietsch (25. Oktober 2017)

Unsere stellt die Füße beim Jumper auch nicht ab.


----------



## giant_r (25. Oktober 2017)

"müssen" sage ich ja auch nicht. abstellen bringt einfach zusätzliche stabilitaet. das merkst du doch selber, du lässt auch die fuesse ja auch auf den pedalen wenn du irgendwo runter fährst. ich will auch keine grundstzdiskusion lostreten, gehen tut sicher und vor allem ist das teil ja klasse gemacht.


----------



## duc-mo (25. Oktober 2017)

Junior hatten übergangsweise ein Puky Laufrad und da konnte er auch die Füße abstellen. Für mich sah das eher so aus, als ob es ihm einfach Spaß macht die Füße hoch zu nehmen. Er ist auch gern mit einem Fuß auf dem Trittbrett "gerollert" und hat noch andere Faxen gemacht aber das klappt immernoch mit dem PedeX... Sicherer sieht es für mich aber mit hängenden Füßen aus, weil er dann auch schneller die Füße am Boden hat. 

An der Einarmschwinge finde ich etwas anderes viel nachteiliger... Sie baut breiter als bei Laufrädern mit Zweiarmschwingen und Sohnemann ist mit bestimmten Schuhen gern mal daran hängen geblieben. Inzwischen fährt er fast schon mit O-Beinen wie ein Cowboy, weil er dann nicht mehr aneckt... 

Wenn ich heute nochmal ein Laufrad kaufen müsste, dann würde es ein Woom1 werden... Sieht für mich einfach sehr durchdacht aus und die Bremse haben wir besonders gegen Ende der Nutzung schon sehr vermisst!!!


----------



## denip (25. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich heute nochmal ein Laufrad kaufen müsste, dann würde es ein Woom1 werden... Sieht für mich einfach sehr durchdacht aus und die Bremse haben wir besonders gegen Ende der Nutzung schon sehr vermisst!!![/QUOTE]

Wegen einem Laufrad mit Bremse hab ich auch nachgedacht. Wir haben auch versucht, das s'cool mit einer Scheibe auszustatten hat aber leider nicht funktioniert.

Ich fahre halt selber Lefty und bin da etwas infiziert. 

Bei Freunden hab ich das mit dem Abstellen der Beine auch immer mal beobachtet. Meinung war 50/50. 

Hab jetzt noch einmal ein update gemacht Reifen auf Black Jack / tune Würger und Lenker. Einsparung noch einmal 97g. Somit jetzt 2.563g.
Langsam ist aber Schluss und der Knirps muss erstmal fahren.


----------



## denip (25. Oktober 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> die tuning leistung in allen ehren und einfach chapeau...echt klasse, trotzdem werde ich jetzt als erster hier auch sagen, dass nach meiner bescheidenen erfahrung eine einarmschwinge zwar cool aussieht, aber an einem laufrad eigentlich auch etwas unsinnig ist, denn bei uns wurde das fuesse hochnehmen und auf der schwinge abstellen um einfach nur zu rollen und das gleichgewicht zu halten immer wichtiger und hat sicher dazu beigetragen, dass der wonneproppen ziemlich früh aufs rad mit pedalen umsteigen konnte.
> das geht halt einfach bei  einarmschwinge nicht.
> aber so wie ich das sehe bist du gedanklich ja eh schon beim ersten pedalrad und da bin ich gespannt, was du dann tolles zauberst und hoffentlich hier wieder zeigst.



Ja da bin ich schon gedanklich dabei das erste mit Pedalen auf die Beine zu stellen. Mal schauen, was da so schönes umher geht.
Federleicht aus Österreich sieht ganz gut aus als Basis. Mal sehen


----------



## giant_r (25. Oktober 2017)

wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt was du machst. das tückische aber auch gute ist ja das die viel schneller wachsen als man denkt.


----------



## duc-mo (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde ja, dass das PedeX gerade durch die voluminösen Reifen so gut funktioniert. Wir wohnen in einer Altstadt und haben viel Kopfsteinpflaster um uns, da bringt das durchaus Komfort, wenn man die Reifen mit wenig Druck befüllt. Am 16er Fahrrad hat Sohnemann auch den BlackJack und da hoppelt es gefühlt etwas mehr, trotz der größeren Räder... Du hast die Reifen doch eh schon von Kenda auf BigApple gewechselt, warum jetzt der erneute Wechsel? 

Wie groß/alt ist dein Kind überhaupt und wird das Laufrad schon genutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denip (26. Oktober 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass das PedeX gerade durch die voluminösen Reifen so gut funktioniert. Wir wohnen in einer Altstadt und haben viel Kopfsteinpflaster um uns, da bringt das durchaus Komfort, wenn man die Reifen mit wenig Druck befüllt. Am 16er Fahrrad hat Sohnemann auch den BlackJack und da hoppelt es gefühlt etwas mehr, trotz der größeren Räder... Du hast die Reifen doch eh schon von Kenda auf BigApple gewechselt, warum jetzt der erneute Wechsel?
> 
> Wie groß/alt ist dein Kind überhaupt und wird das Laufrad schon genutzt?


Hab noch mal aus Gewichtsgrund gewechselt. Und dann gefiel meiner Frau das ganze noch besser. ;-)
Wir wohnen zwar auch direkt in der Stadt, haben aber direkt viele Parks. Da ist der Black jack auch vom grip besser. 
Mal schauen. 
Gewicht ist jetzt bei 2.563g das sollte jetzt auch passen.


----------



## duc-mo (27. Oktober 2017)

Mach doch bitte mal ein Bild mit den "Stollenreifen"... Wäre für mich eventuell eine Möglichkeit um die Sitzhöhe noch weiter zu reduzieren, weil dein Reifen sicher flacher baut als das Original.... Könntest du die vielleicht mal die minimale Sitzhöhe messen? Vielleicht klappt dann der Einstieg für meinen Zweiten etwas früher...


----------



## denip (27. Oktober 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Mach doch bitte mal ein Bild mit den "Stollenreifen"... Wäre für mich eventuell eine Möglichkeit um die Sitzhöhe noch weiter zu reduzieren, weil dein Reifen sicher flacher baut als das Original.... Könntest du die vielleicht mal die minimale Sitzhöhe messen? Vielleicht klappt dann der Einstieg für meinen Zweiten etwas früher...



Mindesthöhe kann ich bei meinem zwar messen, wird aber nicht viel bringen.
Der Sattel den ich montiert habe, ist eine Einzelanfertigung aus dem 3D-Druck. Höhe und alles bissel verändert.
Aber auf der S‘Cool Seite findest du bestimmt die passenden Maße.


----------



## duc-mo (28. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt, an den Sattel hab ich nicht gedacht... Haben ja selbst ein PedeX stehen da muss ich nix messen, mir ging's auch nur um die Veränderungen durch den Reifen. Egal ist noch ein halbes Jahr hin bis Nr2 aufs Laufrad kommt...


----------



## ollibubble (24. Dezember 2017)

zwar nicht erleichtert, aber optisch gepimpt.


----------

